

Internet Engineers' Letter in Opposition to DNS Filtering Legislation - nhamann
http://www.publicknowledge.org/internet-engineers-letter-opposition-dns-filtering

======
JoshTriplett
This letter seems a bit myopic. Effectively, it says that the parts of the
legislation that cut off sites from payment processors and other service
providers seem just fine, as long as the legislation doesn't break DNS.

~~~
1010101001
And the reason for that is the authors make their living through payouts from
corporations for help with DNS.

If DNS becomes more "DIY" they will not be able to pay themselves, via tax-
exempt 501(c)(3) corporations, the same inflated annual salary. Their DNS
consulting businesses will take a hit. And they'll no longer be able to charge
thousands of dollars for giving presentations about DNS and its flaws.

~~~
dsl
By your logic, they would be in full support of it.

Every internet provider would be buying new software, consulting services,
etc. to comply with the law.

~~~
1010101001
Only if they are also the authors of filtering software. However their bets
are hedged on DNSSEC and other lucrative snake oil projects.

